# Hydraulic Part Identification IH 574 (with pictures)



## nmewarlok (Jul 12, 2013)

OK one more question. I have a part leaking hydraulic (not too seriously but enough to give it a good coating) fluid located right beneath the seat underneath the cover that goes between the seat and the dash. Pictures are attached of the part.


----------



## nmewarlok (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I may have found it in the diagrams on the case website finally. Could it be part number 527477R92 description : ASSY, lub regulator, tractors with synchromesh transmission.

Link : http://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr50613ar397518bi1681523-29


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure looks like you found the part. Is that a pressure switch in the first photo?


----------



## nmewarlok (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes it is and it is in my hand right now. It would appear that is where the leak is coming from. Apparently they do not make the regulator anymore, as I could only find a few sources of used parts, but the pressure switch is readily available and not that expensive. Since it was not connected to anything, when I saw the conection tab (I had not closely examined this and I had taken this photo last week to study and figure out exactly what this part was that was leaking) I figured it had to be a pressure sensor of some sort so that is when I started digging through the electrical schematics and that is when everything clicked together as to what it was.

Looks like it was "repaired" in the past ... that discoloring around the rim is what I believe is JB weld ... ugh!


----------

